# Emma Watson - Elle Girl Russia - December 2010 | 6x



## RuhrpottNobby (20 Nov. 2010)

​


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Scans der süssen Emma


----------



## Miraculix (20 Nov. 2010)

auch wenn ich mich mit Emmas Kurzhaarfrisur (noch) nicht so recht anfreunden kann...
sind die Scans natürlich vom Allerfeinsten!!!


----------



## Punisher (20 Jan. 2012)

super, danke fürs scannen


----------



## Dana k silva (20 Jan. 2012)

Thanks for Emma!


----------



## maui2010 (21 Jan. 2012)

Wunderschön! Danke!


----------



## juste (21 Jan. 2012)

Wow, danke!


----------



## Magni (22 Jan. 2012)

Kann mich da Miraculix nur anschließen, die Kurzhaarfrisur sagt mir irgendwie nicht so richtig zu. Aber trotzdem immer wieder anzusehen. Vielen Dank für sie Scans von Emma.


----------



## thorn374 (16 Feb. 2012)

:O


----------



## zool (17 Feb. 2012)

Emma sieht langsam aus wie ein Monchichi ) aber danke für die Scans!


----------

